# Denon AVR3200



## gapperclam (Dec 8, 2010)

Hey I guess you can call me a novice, but I love home theatre. I just put in a all new system in the bedroom with all HTMI connections. The same day my old 14 yr big screen died in the theatre room. So I bought a new Sony 55" LCD/LED tv. Obviously it has all the HTMI hook-ups. I also have Satelite and Blue-Ray, all with HTMI as well. What I am having a hard time understanding is how to get all that good sound with an older amp that does not have it. I love this amp and it has a ton of power and great sound. 

My question is what can I do to get the best picture and sound possible. Do I plug the satelite directly into the TV. If that is right then what. How do I hook up my amp for the best sound? A bit lost. I have tried to read through other peoples close questions but I just am not 100% sure. I really do not want to buy another amp as this one is killer and has a lot fo life in it. What we do the most is watch satelite and movies. No games or internet.

Thanks in advance for some help. The room is waiting with this big screen waiting to light up.

GS


----------



## XEagleDriver (Apr 15, 2010)

gapperclam said:


> Hey I guess you can call me a novice, but I love home theatre. I just put in a all new system in the bedroom with all HTMI connections. The same day my old 14 yr big screen died in the theatre room. So I bought a new Sony 55" LCD/LED tv. Obviously it has all the HTMI hook-ups. I also have Satelite and Blue-Ray, all with HTMI as well. What I am having a hard time understanding is how to get all that good sound with an older amp that does not have it. I love this amp and it has a ton of power and great sound.
> 
> My question is:
> 1) *what can I do to get the best picture and sound possible*.
> ...


Gapper,

Welcome to the forum. To answer your questions:

1) *Best picture is obtained by using HDMI* (not HTMI), if not then 3-wire Component, if not then S-Video and lastly 1-wire Composite. *Best sound, since your AVR does not have HDMI, is to connect the audio directly from each source component (satellite and bluray) to the AVR preferably using either a digital coax or an optical cable.* 

Your AVR has 5.1 analog inputs, therefore, if your bluray has 5.1 analog outputs you have the option of using this method, BUT you forgo the AVR's bass management if you do so--will work, but not recommended if digital connections are available.

2) *Yes* for video (HDMI) and *No* for audio (use digital coax or optical straight to the AVR).

3) See above two answers.

If this is not clear enough and you need more help, *please provide the audio out connection options you have on your satellite and bluray components as well as the audio input options on the Sony LCD*.

Cheers,
XEagleDriver


----------

